# J Bead?? Or traditional 90 degree corner bead



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a question peeps. I have a 90 degree outside corner that is going to be tile on one side with durock as my foundation then on the other side of the 90 is going to be greenboard. My question is should I use a J bead and attach it to the greenboard then make that flush with the durock and put fibertape over the joint then thinset on the tile side and regular mud on the greenboard side or do I use a 90 degree piece of corner bead and build the corners out like you normally would. I have bullnose tile going up to edge then it will transition to painted wall on the opposite side of the 90 outside corner. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Either method would work, but if you have any issues down the line and have to do a repair on the drywall side it would be easier without the corner bead under the tile.....


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

I initially used vinyl corner bead but I did not like the way it sat against the cement board so I ended taking that off and going to the J-bead and I am happy that I did. It looks much cleaner and should be easier to feather the thinset to the corner. Thanks for your help.


----------

